# For all those seeking/ needing lease...



## hardhuntin (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been seeing alot of posts about wanting and needing leases on the board. As of the 2007 season I will be in the boat with you guys. My question is why don't all of us pool our resources and find something for next year in middle or south Georgia. If all of us kept our eyes peeled and stayed in communication with eachother through PM or email we could come across something to lease. Knowing that we are all spread out over the state helps alot too in the fact we can cover more ground. We can just establish what we want in a club and what we are lookin for, then watch for the opportunity. I personally would like a QDM club with still hunting only. So if anyone in interested in sort of joining efforts on this contact me by PM. Thanks.


----------



## Raven10475 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Like what I read*

I think you may be onto something.  I have a post that I am looking in Greene, Hancock, Morgan, or walton co.  Are these co.s any where you may be intrested in looking?


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 4, 2006)

*idea*



hardhuntin said:


> I have been seeing alot of posts about wanting and needing leases on the board. As of the 2007 season I will be in the boat with you guys. My question is why don't all of us pool our resources and find something for next year in middle or south Georgia. If all of us kept our eyes peeled and stayed in communication with eachother through PM or email we could come across something to lease. Knowing that we are all spread out over the state helps alot too in the fact we can cover more ground. We can just establish what we want in a club and what we are lookin for, then watch for the opportunity. I personally would like a QDM club with still hunting only. So if anyone in interested in sort of joining efforts on this contact me by PM. Thanks.


That would be great, the only problem is that if you are going to do that, you need to make sure you specify if its gonna be a brown and down club, or a qdm club? otherwise, somebody is going to be unhappy.


----------



## O'Sharples (Jan 21, 2007)

I'M IN ON THAT!


----------



## don (Jan 21, 2007)

With the amount of people looking you could most likely have two clubs one of each a QDM club and a BID club.
PS 
BID =Brown It's Down
People would have the choice of either or could join both that way both needs get attended to the trophy room wall and the filling of the freezer.


----------



## Southernboydh (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 21, 2007)

*re*

I will do my part to see what i can come up with some where i dont really care how far land is and i dont think anyone else really cares where it is everyone just wants a place to hunt if i find something i let yall no


----------



## j_seph (Jan 21, 2007)

*One Question*

How will ya'll decide as to who has/holds the Lease. Someone is going to have to be the ONE who is responsible for this. Just some fuel for thought not trying to discourage anyone. I am pres. of our club and have 3 leases it is/will be a big reponsibility. Good luck and if ya find something good and need another member for QDM holler cause I may be interested


----------



## flusher49 (Jan 22, 2007)

*looking for hunting  QDM for my wife and my self*

you can contact me at shal1@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Headshot17 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in if the dues are the right price range and it's in the vicinity of Walton County or within an hour away. Also would like QDM but also be able to kill a few does since you don't always see that big one unless you don't have a job and can spend that much time in the woods.


----------



## BLAW (Jan 28, 2007)

This sounds great. Myself and a buddy are looking for a good club if the price is right. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Fishman (Feb 1, 2007)

*Hunting land*

I'm in.  I will keep my ears open in South Georgia and middle georgia when I travel up there.  Anything to get away from all the dog hunters in South Georgia.


----------



## wsteinard (Feb 1, 2007)

*Group lease search*

Greetings:

At least 5 in my group are looking for a new lease. We are a mix of BID and QDM types. We get along fine and don't mind each other's business in the woods. I'm a firm believer in "If you feed em, they will come". make em feel at home and maybe you can take some home...

Anyway, I wish us all good luck in the search.

Wayne... NKOB


----------

